# What do you mean you don't want me!!



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Look at this face. What do you see?










I see a sweet little girl that would do well in any ones home.

The adoptor saw a devil. 
She was the bad girl of the puppy kindergarden. 
She bit a dad at the puppy school. 
She drags the cat around by the neck. 
She tackels small children and drags them. 
She beats up other dogs. 
She is three months old.
Returned after only a couple days : (

At our house she is living with one alpha male.
Two dominate canine females, and one VERY alpha human female.
We have no issues, I guess she has strong policing here.

She is fear aggressive when she is not sure of a new situation, but redirects quickly. 

I think she is going to be a real challenge for a novice.

Naughty girl!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I see an angel who can be trained to handle any situation appropriately if given the love and attention needed to do so. I guess the adopter was not GSD savvy or dog savvy for that matter. But she is beautiful, how sad they didn't even try to work with her to help her.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Ah but she's so pretty!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is adorable! I hope she can find a really dog-savvy person to adopt her. She sounds like a handful, but what a sweet face!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I see a sweet and lovable baby.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I see issues that will go away with some boundaries, leadership, obedience and love. I see a dog that deserves a second chance b/c her first chance was fouled up by an uneducated owner.








She is precious!! 

But I do see those devilish eyes, look at her already claiming the couch,


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I see a puppy that is being a puppy!! 

I see a puppy that is no different than those kids she *allegedly* tackled...a kid that needs to learn right from wrong.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

She has that" what do you think I am doing" look on her face. Very pretty


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

When we interviewed this family they said all the right things. They did enroll her in classes. I think they were not prepared for this girl.
Sometimes it is hard to judge how the pup will act in a new home.
Kayda was owned by a teenager, she had to move in the middle of the night, and her family called me to pick up the dog the next morning. She was nothing but good in my home. She was jumpy, and did not know any boundries. In a day we had "sit", "off", and "stay way from Klaus" down. She is very smart. I usually keep our rescue dogs for at least thiry days to make sure we get a good feel for the personality. On pups we generally place them quickly so they can get started in their new homes ASAP. Maybe I rushed little Kayda to fast? We will send her to a home next time that has strong GSD experience. She is such a sweet girl I would love to have her. My crew is at maximum so she can't stay. 
I think the adopters are looking more for a Lab personality, or a mature GSD that they can see what they are getting. It did not help that the trainer lead them to believe Kayda might be a liability.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What a cute BABY! 

Danni and I vote that you name her...AVA...lololol. 

(little inside joke...both of our baby Ava's are terrors...lol)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I see a perfect little baby girl. So she dragged the cat around - Morgan tried that - she didn't give up EVER even after it was made perfectly clear not to put the cat in her mouth. Otto has never seen a cat. I'd like to keep it that way!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111When we interviewed this family they said all the right things. They did enroll her in classes. I think they were not prepared for this girl.


That happens to everyone in rescue....people sometimes say or do what they know we want to hear, but they didn't follow through...that isn't your fault or this puppy's fault. You will find her a more suitable home, no worries!!



> Quote:I think the adopters are looking more for a Lab personality, or a mature GSD that they can see what they are getting. It did not help that the trainer lead them to believe Kayda might be a liability.


Any dog is a liability that doesn't have humans to teach them boundaries and obedience and *follow through*, a lab can be just as out of control or fear aggressive...wish that trainer would have pointed that out to them. A 16wk old lab or GSD is going to be mouthy and can knock over children, its the owners responsibility to correct that behavior. And a mature GSD that they may know what kind of temp they have can change in an unstable home environment. I just hope they do better with whatever breed they get next and they make sure the teenager owner is a responsible teenager owner who does right by their new dog!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i see an adorable puppy


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I see a devilish looking little girl with big ears ...







I think she would be fun to have around.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I see a naughty looking little girl with big ears ...







I think she would be fun to have around.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I see a sweet little girl that has a mind of her own. She just needs some training and molding.

Val


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111Look at this face. What do you see?
> 
> The adoptor saw a devil.
> She was the bad girl of the puppy kindergarden.
> ...




Hmmm? The way I see it is... <span style="color: #FF0000"> </span> 

She was the bad girl of the puppy kindergarden ( <span style="color: #FF0000">could be preschool</span>)
She bit a dad <span style="color: #FF0000">(another kid)</span> at the puppy school. 
She drags the cat <span style="color: #FF0000">(her toys) </span>around by the neck. 
She tackels small children and drags them. <span style="color: #FF0000">(Yep)</span>
She beats up other dogs. <span style="color: #FF0000">(other kids) </span>
She is three months old. <span style="color: #FF0000">7dog years = 1 human year</span>

Do you see the pattern yet?








She is three month old dog that is really a 2 year old child. And like any 2 year old child, she needs some direction so she knows what is acceptable and unacceptable behavior. 

I'm jealous you have the little devil!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, the little devil and I went for a 2 hour walk around town today.

She killed many filberts and leaves in an orchard we went through.
She protected me from milk cartons used as weights in the cemetary. We dug holes in the the sawdust in the playground. We met a dog on the walk, and I kept her in a sit and just let her adjust to the idea she is not the only dog in the world. We met a motor cycle that she quickly tamed with a warning growl. We learned that we can walk by flags that are flapping in the wind, and all will still be right with the world. We had a boy ride his bicycle by us many times while in a sit and it never attacked us once. We went out and met a male stranger and had no issues. No bite, or attempt to bite. So, over all we had a great day and learned alot!! We did not find any kitties to play with, or small children to maul. Oh well there is always tomorrow. : )


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like a puppy with no boundires and little training..

Aw in one walk she has seen and was taught very much today..
Looks like a sweet pretty girl...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What a doll!
I forwarded her info to a couple people I know, though they're not looking they know GSD people


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Barb. She is a real doll. She would do best in a home with GSD experience. I keep telling you that Dante needs a girlfriend : )


----------

